#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  2 tl-lampen op 1 ballast

## voxel

Ik wil 2 tl-lampen van 15 watt elk aansluiten met 1 ballast. Op de ballast staat "geschikt voor 1x40W of 2x20W serieel". De starters zijn voor 4 tot 65 watt. Mijn schema is deze:
[img]h:\mijn-tls.gif[/img]

echter starten mijn lampen niet, en ook men starters doen niets, en alle verbindingen zijn uitgemeten, suikers aangedraaid... doe ik het niet juist?? 

groeten

----------


## Jeeroen

Heb je wel "serie" starters?

----------


## voxel

en nu even een intelligente reactie?

----------


## voxel

AH oei sorry jeroen, dacht ik even dat je reactie "Halfzat is....... weggegooit geld" lol. Effie men ogen opentrekken ....

wel ik moet wel zeggen, nee het waren gewone starters.. ik wist zelfs niet dat seriestarters bestonden! Maar ik heb er blijkbaar wel 2 liggen uit een oudere lichtarmatuur. Gewoon vervangen die starters of eerst het schema aanpassen??

----------


## jakobjan

Volgens mij heb je maar 1 starter nodig voor de beide lampen..   de lampen moeten serieel,  en worden dan als 1 TL buis aangesloten op de ballast.

----------


## voxel

Ik heb ze aan het werken gekregen, met de seriele starters dus... per lamp heb ik een starter aangesloten, hopelijk branden ze de lampen niet stuk!

----------


## jakobjan

Schema's???

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jakobjan_
> 
> Volgens mij heb je maar 1 starter nodig voor de beide lampen..   de lampen moeten serieel,  en worden dan als 1 TL buis aangesloten op de ballast.




NIET akkoord, in onze lichtreklame zitten 2 TL buizen van 18W, en zit 1 ballast in van 36-40W en 2 starters.
Schakeling is net zoals bij 1 lamp, behale dat 1 pin van de lamp in serie staat met de pin van een andere lamp. Over beide kanten van beide overgebleven pinnen staat per lamp er een starter parallel over de lamp.

----------


## VERVALLEN

Enkele linken voor info over dit onderwerp:

http://www.hubo.be/nl/debat/show.cfm?thread_id=2463

http://www.circuitsonline.net/forum/view/message/74283
(met getekend schema!!!)



Helpt dit nu je probleem op?


Greets

----------


## VERVALLEN

Foutje in schema (niet door mij getekend)

Een ballast heeft 2 aansluitingen, in het schema is de linkse goed, en de rechtse bovenaan ook.
De draad rechts onderaan is de andere fase van het 230V - 50Hz net.
Dit moet werken!

----------


## Jeeroen

Jah je hebt dus serie starters..... zelf ook een paar uur staan doktoren bij een armatuur... [8)]

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ik heb ze aan het werken gekregen, met de seriele starters dus... per lamp heb ik een starter aangesloten, hopelijk branden ze de lampen niet stuk!



Een starter werkt dus alleen maar bij het opstarten van een TL-lamp.( goh vandaar de naam mss :Big Grin: )
maar wanneer de lamp een keer aan is, heeft die dus geen nut meer en mag je hem zelfs verwijderen... de lamp zal gewoon blijven branden.

Dus zie niet in waarom ze je lampen stuk zouden branden..

mvg
ronny

----------


## voxel

weet ik maar mss dat de starters meer stroom zouden leveren, maar ik heb de lichtbak nu al enkele malen aan en uit gedaan, en zie nix vreemds... alles zal naar wens werken

----------


## VERVALLEN

Als je TL lampen starten en dus aangaan, en uw lampen branden normaal zonder hevig stroboscopisch effect, of zonder dat je uiteinden van je lampen niet zwartbranden (met bijvoorbeeld purper blauwachtig licht) dan is uw lichtbak OK, en naar wens aan het werken.

Grts

----------


## Henky

Ik heb ook geprobeerd tl buizen in serie aan te sluiten. Ik ondervond ook problemen met de starters. 
Na het handmatig starten viel me op dat de 30 W buizen aanzienlijk feller brandden dan in hun originele armatuur. En dat terwijl ik een 58W ballast heb gebruikt. Weet iemand hoe dat kan?

----------


## stekelvarke

effe de uitleg hoe een tl-lamp werkt: je sluit de schakelaar, (de starter is te vergelijken met een bi metaal, als deze warm wordt gaat het sluiten koelt het terug af gaat het terug open)
de stroom gaat door de starter die vervolgens sluit en een kleine kortsluiting veroorzaakt, als de starter terug opengaat wekt de spoel(ballast) een inductiespanning op die groter is als de netspanning waardoor de TL-lamp gaat branden.

----------

